# How does the belt testing work in ATA?



## ukdal1 (May 18, 2008)

I'm in ATA tkd and I don't understand how the belt testing works. When I test next month, if I pass, will I get an orange belt or will I get a white belt with a orange stripe on it? The more I read, the more confused I get.........Thanks!




P.S.- Also how does the black stripe on the belts work and why have I seen people with them on both ends of their belts? For example, my son has a white belt with two black stripes on it. My son has gotten those after class as he has been progressing. If thats how they show recommended or decided (whatever that means) why do I see people with belts with two different colors? Example: A orange belt with a yellow strip in the middle of it.


----------



## Dave Leverich (May 18, 2008)

When you test you'll go for the orange belt, the stripes are generally pre-test knowledge of form, one-steps, etc.

Officially the black stripes go on the right side, period. There is much variation there in the schools, best bet is to simply ask the instructor what they mean.

The yellow striped belts are usually Master Club, blackstriped are Black Belt club.

Most of these question though, simply ask the instructor and they'd be happy to help.


----------



## jim777 (May 20, 2008)

I have a young cousin who told me recently he was a "6th bo Black Belt". I know this isn't ITF, does it sound like an ATA rank? It sounded very suspiciously like a made up McDojo sort of thing when I heard it, to be honest. He's about 10 years old, with 4 or 5 years at his dojang (and calls his teacher Sensei) if that helps.

thanks


----------



## Dave Leverich (May 20, 2008)

Sounds made up, it's not an ATA rank.
A Korean art calling the instructor Sensei... yeah, I'd cry McD or worse.


----------



## ukdal1 (May 21, 2008)

Yeah, we call our instructor "Mr" or "Mrs"(last name). I've never heard of TKD using sensei......


----------



## jim777 (May 21, 2008)

Yeah, I wasn't really holding out much hope  Thanks though guys


----------



## terryl965 (May 21, 2008)

Jim in all my years in TKD I have never ever heard anybody that teaches TKD called sensei


----------



## Twin Fist (May 21, 2008)

In 24 years, I have never heard a korean style instructor called "sensei"

In American TKD, we go with Mr and Ms.

I like the chinese titles myself, and the ones that Kajukenbo uses.

Sorry to say this, but that is a red flag in my book


----------



## jim777 (May 21, 2008)

It was one in mine as well, but I was really just hoping it was one of those large organizational differences that I wasn't aware of, being an ITF guy myself. It's tough to tell someone's father that they may have been tossing money away, and quite a bit of it, for 5+ years. But that's another story and another thread I suppose...


----------



## terryl965 (May 21, 2008)

jim777 said:


> It was one in mine as well, but I was really just hoping it was one of those large organizational differences that I wasn't aware of, being an ITF guy myself. It's tough to tell someone's father that they may have been tossing money away, and quite a bit of it, for 5+ years. But that's another story and another thread I suppose...


 
I hope it works out for them.


----------



## Tames D (May 21, 2008)

jim777 said:


> It was one in mine as well, but I was really just hoping it was one of those large organizational differences that I wasn't aware of, being an ITF guy myself. *It's tough to tell someone's father that they may have been tossing money away, and quite a bit of it, for 5+ years.* But that's another story and another thread I suppose...


 
I guess my question would be 'can he fight'? If they taught him how to fight then the money wasn't wasted. If they didn't teach him how to fight then ....


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 21, 2008)

ukdal1 said:


> I'm in ATA tkd and I don't understand how the belt testing works. When I test next month, if I pass, will I get an orange belt or will I get a white belt with a orange stripe on it? The more I read, the more confused I get.........Thanks!


 
Has your teacher not covered this with you?  I would think it strange for someone to test a student and the student not know what they are testing for.  That may be a sign you are not ready to test yet, or a sign the teacher is not doing his job.

AoG


----------



## jim777 (May 21, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> I guess my question would be 'can he fight'? If they taught him how to fight then the money wasn't wasted. If they didn't teach him how to fight then ....


 
I don't honestly know if he can fight. I asked him if he knew the names of any of his forms, to see if he was doing the KKW poomse or the Chang H'on tuls (to get a bit more insight into what he was actually doing in his school), and he didn't know any of their names.  If and when I ever learn his actual story, I'll pass it on.


----------



## Balrog (May 27, 2008)

ukdal1 said:


> I'm in ATA tkd and I don't understand how the belt testing works. When I test next month, if I pass, will I get an orange belt or will I get a white belt with a orange stripe on it? The more I read, the more confused I get.........Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The best answer is: ask your instructor.

As a white belt, your next rank is orange belt.  ATA allows half-rank promotions, so there may be times when you do not change belt color, but receive a single stripe on the right side of the belt.  This is "Decided" rank as opposed to "Recommended" rank.

The stripes in the middle of the belt have no meaning for rank.  If you see a striped belt like that, it usually means that the student has committed to an extended training program, like a Black Belt Club or something similar.

Again - ask your instructor.  That's the best source of information!


----------



## YoungMan (May 27, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Jim in all my years in TKD I have never ever heard anybody that teaches TKD called sensei


 
The first time, I'd chalk it up to ignorance. If he were a beginner and heard it somewhere, he might assume that's what all MA instructors were called. After that, they'd get The Look and the Lecture.
Although, to be fair, I've heard one of our instructors refer to the shout as a kiai. I hate that.


----------



## kuntawguro (May 27, 2008)

I have been totally lost on the ATA belt ranks-  since I heard they had a cammo belt- somewhere between brown and green I think. I wonder sometimes if all the belts are just to increase the cash flow. Stripes and  flags, and master program, black belt program. Seems a bit odd.


----------



## Jai (May 27, 2008)

ATA Ranks

White
Orange
Yellow
Camo
Green
Purple
Blue
Brown
Red
Red/Black
Black.

Strips are earned for "decided" ranking award with a new belt level. Meaning you showed at your testing that you showed a full ability of the material that you where tested on. The other three strips earned on the belt are for form, sparring, one steps, and or breaking(at higher levels).
Any other decoration is for Black Belt Club, Master Club, SWAT, or any other leadership program they have. Any other questions feel free to send me a private message


----------

